# Kenneth A. MacRae on the church's need to adapt to changing circumstances



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised to see the following entry in the _Diary of Kenneth A. MacRae_, dated 2 May 1936:

I have no patience with that spirit which makes any change in connection with services or meetings a sin. This unreasoning, unreasonable spirit which refuses religion the right to adapt itself to the changed circumstances in which it may chance to find itself has done infinite harm in the Highlands. It seems to think that it is better to die in a rut than to try to get out of it. It is strange, too, how good people can be the main hindrance to every fresh effort to advance the Lord's Cause. (_Diary_, p. 301.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

